# not sure if this mushroom is a problem



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

This popped up literally in a few hours, it's about 3 inches tall and didn't exist this morning. Normally mushrooms wouldn't concern me but I noticed a bad mold problem and white dots all throughout the substrate that resemble disintegrated styrofoam. Anyone think it's a problem? I am in the process of ordering some springs and isopods to help.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mushrooms bloom and crash. I've never heard of them being a problem. We love to see them pop up.


----------

